# Showname Contest



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Just for fun, no prizes...sorry!

Put your horses show name, and on November 20 i will put a poll
__________________________________________________________

my horses show name
*Vanillabean*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Copper & Chrome


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Oscars Not Registered Just Yet But His Name Is Going To Be Ginger Snap Lol


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Scout's not registered, but his show name is No Doubt Scout. I'd post a pic, but PhotoBucket hates me today.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

these are horses shownames taht i have in the past but something has happened to them ever died or sold on and some are horses i have now.

'A Missing Colour'
Flying Colours
Mr.b
Baywoodboy
Jades dream
Buckaroo Blue
Just jake


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh ^^^^^

and diamond star

and its my bday on the november


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Misty :Midnight Sun
Doodey: Midinight Rebel <-- as hes black gelding who LOVES to buck


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Blue - Tombstone
The Black
Pistol
Sierra - Perfect in Pink
Beauty - Shesa Top Vantage
Riley - Just a Top Vantage


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Willow- Whiskey Lullaby
Copper- Poco Supreme Copper
Candy- Poco Supreme Candies
Cutie- Bright Qt
Duke- Cowboy Casanova

Still have to think of one for Spirit... hopefully the owner will dig her papers out so I can see what her real name is!


----------



## Tink01 (Oct 20, 2009)

My new boy is called Mochrum Bombardier. First part is welsh. Can't put a pic on yet as waiting for hubby to sort me a photo bucket out!!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Sandy bar midnight ninja. ("sandy bar" was the stud prefix..)


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Kiss My Cash (Pending)

NU Little Lena

Baileys Got Cash

...

More later


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> Willow- Whiskey Lullaby
> Copper- Poco Supreme Copper
> Candy- Poco Supreme Candies
> Cutie- Bright Qt
> ...



Random question, but is Willow's because of that song by any chance?


Also, my Arrow's name is Aarow's Flight. Fitting cause he loves to fly. Haha. And no, I didn't misspell that.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

Midnight's Mirror Image = Muff
Sparklin Champaign = my two year old, Fly haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I have
Shiver
Caliope Sarason

In the past
SP All that Jazz
SP Puttin on the Ritz


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

wow i didnt think people would really, like acctually like this contest and post! yay! everyone has awesome shownames!

*VB*


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am picking up a new gelding within the next couple days! His show name is "I Dance in Rivers".


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Ginisee, Nancy Drew, and Javah =]


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a mare who's show name was Flashy Blue Belle (she was a belle, princess horse, not registered) Ive heard of this horse who's registered name was " I'm Kicking Assets" << I love that name!


----------



## Gee (Nov 7, 2009)

Summer Storm


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Maximum Advantage.. he is 17.1hh so he does have a pretty good advantage haha


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Enchantable Imprimis


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

xeventer17 said:


> Random question, but is Willow's because of that song by any chance?
> 
> 
> Also, my Arrow's name is Aarow's Flight. Fitting cause he loves to fly. Haha. And no, I didn't misspell that.


No actually, I never thought of that! She was named that when I got her, and she isn't registered so I just gave her the showname Whiskey Lullaby without thinking about the willow part, lol!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Lui-Qui-Dis-Oui, pronounced "lwee-kee-dee-wee". It means "he who says yes" in French. And he almost always says yes.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

xAddictionx said:


> Midnight's Mirror Image = Muff
> Sparklin Champaign = my two year old, Fly haha


pictures;
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/Image/006.jpg
muff^

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/treblih21/029.jpg
Fly^


----------



## gogirl46 (Oct 18, 2009)

I used to have a grey horse named goose. His coggins said "wild goosefeathers" but I changed his showname to shahnaz. It means "the kings pride" and my name means "warrior of the king"

Terminator is my mares show name 

My new horse, frazier, his show name is Feature Presentation.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Ricky's Show/Registered Name is Deposition.
Don't really like it, but its what he got. He's named after his Dad, Statement. I think they we're going with legal terms for names.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thumper's show name is "Footloose". I think it fits him pretty well .
























Sorry I went a bit crazy over the pictures lol.


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

JJ- Jumping Jellybean


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

*Tangles*- MP Perplexity
17.2hh 9yoTB


















*Rusty-* Rust N the Duco

















*Pi- *Easy As Pi

















*Pepe- *Dr Pepper









*Jewel- Hamamas Julie Ann*









*Leo- Cranelli Da Vinci*









*Tinker- Borromini*
*Cally- Calamoucho*
*Cookie- Kooralyn Silver Lark*


*ah well i'm kinda too lazy to remember and do any more........ lol sad i know*


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Swoop- Mochas Midnight Sun
Petey- Overdrive- his show name, not by me, used to be For Pete's Sake


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

mayballine : reveries cover girl 
jack : crusader jack . 
magic : majestic indian girl 
sammy : c going sammy
detail : little mrs detail
desi : hellbound queen . 
pablo ; barnnamed after pablo picasso = work of art  

SO MANNY MORE * there just my favorite !


----------



## horsey gal94 (Sep 22, 2009)

my horses name is Candalario which is a mexican name i didnt name her lol she is not registered in that name yet so it might be My Candy Girl as she is the sweetest horse ever!


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Yankee - Outcast Yankee Blue (his registered name is Keep 'Em Up There)

Dunn - Gone and Dunn it


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

None of my horses are registered except Tanner and Magic, but they all have show names anyway. Brace yourself for my weird naming system! XD *Ruby - Rubaiyate* Meaning: The _Rubaiyat_ is, in a very basic sense, a poem. I added the 'e' to the end by accident, and then it just stuck, because it seemed to help people pronounce it. (In more detail, if you care: "A Persian ruba'i is a two line stanza with two parts (or hemistechs) per line, hence the word "Rubaiyat", (derived from the Arabic root word for 4), meaning "quatrains" (a poem with 4 line stanzas)." (from Wikipedia). *2-Pak - Dio* Meaning: "Dio" is Italian for "God". I have a tendency for muttering in foreign languages if I'm stressed, and a friend caught me mutter to 2-Pak after he threw a fit about crossing a bridge, "Dio mio, che palla." ("My god, what a pain in the @ss.") *Dante - Dante Sonata* Meaning: 'Dante' comes from the name Dante Alighieri, writer of _The Divine Comedy_ (AKA _Dante's Inferno_), one of my favorite books. "Dante Sonata" is the shorter name of "Après une Lecture de Dante: Fantasia quasi Sonata" (French: "After a Reading of Dante: Fantasia quasi Sonata") -- a piano sonata by Franz Liszt, inspired by _The Divine Comedy_. I only recently discovered this, and liked it so much, Dante's previous "Prince Dante" became "Dante Sonata." *Bandit - Thievery* Meaning: Sorry, there really isn't one. ^^; I just liked the name and it stuck. *Tanner - Tanner Hutch* *Magic - Brennan's Magic*


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

((Eek, my computer refused to submit my last post properly, so if a mod could please remove it or something? ^^; Thanks!))

None of my horses are registered except Tanner and Magic, but they all have show names anyway. Brace yourself for my weird naming system! XD *
Ruby - Rubaiyate* 
Meaning: The _Rubaiyat_ is, in a very basic sense, a poem. I added the 'e' to the end by accident, and then it just stuck, because it seemed to help people pronounce it. (In more detail, if you care: "A Persian ruba'i is a two line stanza with two parts (or hemistechs) per line, hence the word "Rubaiyat", (derived from the Arabic root word for 4), meaning "quatrains" (a poem with 4 line stanzas)." (from Wikipedia). *

2-Pak - Dio* 
Meaning: "Dio" is Italian for "God". I have a tendency for muttering in foreign languages if I'm stressed, and a friend caught me mutter to 2-Pak after he threw a fit about crossing a bridge, "Dio mio, che palla." ("My god, what a pain in the @ss.") 
*
Dante - Dante Sonata* Meaning: 'Dante' comes from the name Dante Alighieri, writer of _The Divine Comedy_ (AKA _Dante's Inferno_), one of my favorite books. "Dante Sonata" is the shorter name of "Après une Lecture de Dante: Fantasia quasi Sonata" (French: "After a Reading of Dante: Fantasia quasi Sonata") -- a piano sonata by Franz Liszt, inspired by _The Divine Comedy_. I only recently discovered this, and liked it so much, Dante's previous "Prince Dante" became "Dante Sonata."

*Bandit - Thievery* Meaning: Sorry, there really isn't one. ^^; I just liked the name and it stuck. *
Tanner - Tanner Hutch* *
Magic - Brennan's Magic*


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

BTW I love Kiss My Cash!


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

My mare Rain is going to have the show name "Painted Rain"

I had a gelding once who's barn name was Lucky, but had the dumbest registered name ever "Sugarhill Brandy". When I showed him I used "My Lucky Boy".


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Gandy is Brigand's Delight
Dixie is Dixieland's Cowgirl


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

This is Cody, and his showname is "Bright Potential!"


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

isle be roamin hollywood (saxon)


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Bolagami Columbine.


----------



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

Grady's race name was "Am I There Yet?" It suits him! He's laid back, carefree, and a bit lazy. If he were anything else, he'd still be racing!


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

Merlot is Bad Habit


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Blackwolfs Onyx


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Grace's show name is Innocent Spectacle.  Fits her quite well I must say.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

this is scout - got milk & gypsy- got kissed
no the got name are not on purpose !


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey, werent you supposed to finish this like on the 20th nov?xx


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

*Crimson Honor*
*Halestormin' Hollywood*


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

jackieebitu said:


> hey, werent you supposed to finish this like on the 20th nov?xx


I know eh? Maybe she just forgot..


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> I know eh? Maybe she just forgot..



hmm yeh.


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Barn Name: Al Capony
Nickname: Al
Show Name: The Criminal


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry guys i did forget but i dont know how to put a poll up.....


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Indigo's Show Name(and His Racing name) Are *Silver Willow*


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> sorry guys i did forget but i dont know how to put a poll up.....


i can put the poll up ?


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

majorette 3 yr old tn walking horse- MOTOWNS MAJORETTE
brandy 8 yr old paso fino- ADELINA
p.k. 18 month old quarter horse-A PERPETUAL KISS
all 3 of them are reg.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My filly's show name "Shesa Pain ND Asset"
Her bar name is "Sassy"...I'm sure you can guess her attitude
Here is a not so good photo of her.. http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab292/RebelRoX87/Quarter Horses/HorsesandOkFQHRSeptember057.jpg


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ariat (thats his regestered name) and Diamond Jym Brady


----------

